
Ask HN: Is it worth paying $10,000 to attend the TED Conference? - lighttower
The annual TED conference costs about $10,000 per ticket. I just moved to Vancouver and heard that the conference is here this week. So I passed by the convention center, saw KPCB&#x27;s John Doerr. Have you ever been to TED? Was it worth the price?
======
LinuxBender
I've seen a few good presentation given on TED. David Grady's talk [1] on
meetings is one such example.

This is just my opinion, but unless I can be assured a return on my
investment, I am certain I can find better things to spend that kind of money
on.

On a lighter note, any time someone mentions TED talks, I am reminded of
thought leader This is that. [2]

[1]
[https://www.ted.com/talks/david_grady_how_to_save_the_world_...](https://www.ted.com/talks/david_grady_how_to_save_the_world_or_at_least_yourself_from_bad_meetings)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZBKX-6Gz6A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZBKX-6Gz6A)

~~~
lighttower
Haha. that thought leader skit was wonderful. Thank you for sharing that.

------
pesfandiar
The talks themselves are definitely not worth it. The real question is, will
you benefit from meeting other people who have put $10K into a ticket?

------
Jugurtha
In my opinion, it's only worth it for people who don't ask themselves this
question.

I think we should think in terms of time and fraction of a salary (relative)
instead of absolute dollar figure.

Framed as follows: Someone who makes $X/year attending an event with a fee
"f": what's the ratio f/X. What's the time/opportunity cost of attending the
event. Is it still worth it to attend.

$10k can be one's savings or another's dust collecting Brioni.

------
LifeQuestioner
Geeeeeze, 10k? Here i thought ted was about making ideas accessible/spreading
ideas. Not elite nonsense. Damn totally missed that.

------
spcelzrd
You might find this relevant:
[http://www.theverge.com/2013/3/5/4061684/inside-ted-the-
smar...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/3/5/4061684/inside-ted-the-smartest-
bubble-in-the-world)

~~~
lighttower
Thank you for that link. This phrase:

>THERE IS A SUBTLE, UNSPOKEN STRATA THAT EXISTS WITHIN THE CLOSE-KNIT
COMMUNITY The most striking was between that upper strata of speakers, former
speakers, celebrities, and CEOs, and a surprisingly basic TED attendee who
operated with a kind of business-like agenda. ‘What can I leave here with
besides ideas,’ they seemed to be saying, hungrily scanning every room for
their next hit. The gap between these A-list members and the schmooze- and
party-hungry B-listers grew more obvious with each awkward encounter I
witnessed

sums it up for me. I went to a bunch of the after-parties. All of them feel
very exclusive. And while I did see some top-brass, there were lots of
people... like me, but that had actually paid the $10k and wanted their
money's worth.

------
gesman
Become a man with a microphone.

~~~
1ba9115454
This is the best advice. The guy on the stage gains the most respect, and
people assign a lot of status to that person.

Speakers get a free ticket.

For $10k you could get a lot of speaker coaching.

------
bsvalley
I thought all the TED taks would end up on youtube anyway? 10k? Sheesh....

~~~
lighttower
The talks have zero value for sure. The connections and people you meet are
the draw... supposedly.

------
antman
If you feel you need to ask, you already have the answer.

------
alt_f4
No

------
db48x
Nope.

------
Lordarminius
NO.

